# Full range class d are less dynamic than class ab?



## usmcsoldriver (Aug 13, 2007)

I have read more than once that full range class d amplifiers dont have the dynamic headroom that a class ab amp does.

Are class ab amps more dynamic than fullrange class d?
If so, why?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Please try using the SEARCH function... 10k threads were started on the subject.


----------

